# 2011 AKC Agility top 20 list (thanks Wildo)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

May recognize some names!

German Shepherd Dog (and Puppy) Club of America - Agility - Performance - Training


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is just sooooo cool!!! Big congrats!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Go Beretta!

One of my Kenya's sons is on the list!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Liesje said:


> *One of my Kenya's sons is on the list*!


Congrats! :wild:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Congrats to you and Bretta!! 

Wow Cadie is #1!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> Wow Cadie is #1!!!


Do you know Cadie? I've seen this list (or a similar one) elsewhere and every time I try to find video of those Mach4-5-6-7 agility GSDs, I always come up empty. I'd love to see some video!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Do you know Cadie? I've seen this list (or a similar one) elsewhere and every time I try to find video of those Mach4-5-6-7 agility GSDs, I always come up empty. I'd love to see some video!


 
Yes, she's in Fl. I see her at USDAA trials, but not much lately. Her owner, Bonnie, is the one who bred Tang (Cadie is not the mother). She also runs the #1 border collie in AKC, Thriller, who she just bred. My agility trainer is getting one of the puppies.

Here's her Youtube link:
http://www.youtube.com/user/gsdbonjon2


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

USDAA doesn't publish a list like this, but they do have the top ten broken down by breed based on points earned in each class and last year, Mikko was the #1 GSD in Standard, Snooker, and Gamblers, and #2 in Jumpers.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yep- I did recognize Bonnie's name as Tang's breeder. I also recognized Fairway’s Tory V Nadelwald, owned by Pat. I met Pat at the USDAA Nationals last year- extremely nice lady and very nice dog. Tory can be found pretty easily on Youtube:






...But I sure would love to see Blitza, Misty Blue, or Cadance, or really- any of those very high scoring dogs. For all I know, they could be just slow going ultra consistent dogs. But then again- they could also be lightening fast and a true pleasure to watch!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you see my edit? I added Cadie's Youtube link.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Bogey (#15) is actually a MACH2 now.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh- no I didn't see it. Thanks for that! Cadie is a gorgeous dog!! Decent speed for sure- but wow- her turning- she turns like a BC: on a dime.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> USDAA doesn't publish a list like this, but they do have the top ten broken down by breed based on points earned in each class and last year, Mikko was the #1 GSD in Standard, Snooker, and Gamblers, and #2 in Jumpers.


Congrats to YOU!!!! :wild:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Congrats to YOU!!!! :wild:


Aw, thank you  I'm so proud of my boy


----------

